# Critical Skills Visa



## canberk (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello all. I'm from Turkey and I'm a mechanical engineer. I just graduated last year and I have no job experience but I have done 3 different internship in 3 different companies. I want to apply for critical skills visa. 

Although I read I don't have to show a job offer or a contract, South African Embassy has told me the opposite. I thought I have a chance to get this visa without a job offer for 12 months and when I get a job offer I can extend my visa from 12 months to 5 years. Isn't it right? 

In addition, apparently I have to apply for ECSA(Engineering Council of South Africa). Is it possible to register online and what do I need to show to register? 

I would be appreciate it if anyone helps me


----------

